# New Weather Website Tailored Towards Outdoor Enthusiasts



## dpalmer (Nov 9, 2010)

Have you heard of http://www.scoutlookweather.com? It's a great new weather website that gives personalized weather information and stats, made specifically for hunters, fishermen, skiers and outdoor enthusiasts.  I recently started using it and it's reliable, accurate and easy to use.  Check it out and tell me what you think about it!


----------



## KingM (Nov 9, 2010)

Dude, it's a blank page. Not very impressive.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2010)

:???:



> ScoutLookWeather.com is currently undergoing maintenance. Please check back soon.


----------



## KingM (Nov 9, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> :???:



You'd think the guy would wait to get his web site up and running before he started registering and spamming ski sites.


----------

